
YC Patent Pledge - sarosh
http://paulgraham.com/patentpledge.html
======
senko
This is not a YC patent pledge.

This is a proposal from pg, written in 2011, for a patent pledge to be adopted
by tech companies.

What would be interesting, though, is to find out how many (if any) YC alumni
(or success story) companies took some variant of it.

